# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Alerta sobre los transgenicos

## ruben77

POR favor Leer la noticia que habla sobre el Dr. Brack.  
Sin duda alguna la introduccion de los transgenicos en un Centro Geografico de Diversidad Genetica como es el Peru, es una tremendo error, por no decir negligencia, coludido con sucios negocios. 
Hoy en dia en Mexico, los mexicanos luchan denodadamente por salvar su centro Geografico de la contamiancion de los trasgenicos y sobre todo el Germoplasma de maiz y por aun si ellos son el centro de origen del maiz.
Como no nosotros, si tenemos el centro de origen de la papa. 
LOS RECURSOS GENETICOS SON Un legado historico biologico, legado por cientos de generaciones de hombres andinos, que no debe ser menospreciado, mas aun deben ser ensalsados: son parte de nuestra identidad, de nuestra cultura y de nuestro sobrevivencia en un caos organizado, ya sabemos por quien. 
NO A LOS TRANSGENICOS Y A SU IMPULSORES. 
TODOS LOS HONORES PARA LOS CAMPESINOS POBRES DEL PERU POR HABER ELLOS PRESERVADO ESTOS VALIOSOS RECURSOS HASTA NUESTROS DIASTemas similares: Deshacen mitos sobre cultivos transgénicos En torno al debate sobre los cultivos transgénicos Nueva alerta sobre los transgenicos Alerta sobre los transgenicos Fuertes precipitaciones de nieve, granizo y aguanieve caerán sobre la sierra central y sur, alerta el Senamhi

----------

